# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Châu Âu

## Golden Tours

*Du lịch Châu Âu 6 nước: Pháp – Luxembourg – Bỉ – Hà Lan – Đức – Ý*
*Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng*




*PARIS – LUXEMBOURG – BRUSSELS –   AMSTERDAM – FRANKFURT  – VENICE – FLORENCE – PISA – ROME*
*Giá Tour : 88,500,000 VNĐ / KHÁCH*

*14 Ngày – 13 Đêm**Khởi hành kiến: 01/07 – 14/07/2014*







Du lịch liên tuyến Châu Âu 06 nước với những lâu đài cổ kính hàng trăm năm tuổi là điểm đến hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đến với mỗi thành phố du khách sẽ được tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, lâu đài, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến hiện tại.   

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PARIS  * 



-          Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 




*NGÀY 02: PARIS (Ăn trưa, tối)*



-          Đến Paris, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.  

-          Xe đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan:
*Khải Hoàn Môn,* một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.



_Khải Hoàng môn_



*Đại lộ Champs-Élysées*, đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giới.*Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris**,* tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.
-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.       

-          Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:


*Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.**Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại*.
-          Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.

-          Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 03: PARIS – REIMS (Ăn ba bữa)*

-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan:


*Tháp Eiffel* (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.


_Tháp Eiffel_



*Nhà thờ Sacre Coeur* nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre.
-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

-          Sau đó di chuyển đi thành phố Reims, tham quan:


*Thử rượu vang tại Mumm Champagne**Nhà thờ Notre Dame De Reims,**Nhà thờ* *St*. *Remi* được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa Thế giới
-          Ăn tối.

-          Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.




*NGÀY 04: REIMS – LUXEMBOURG (Ăn ba bữa)*

-          Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đến Luxembourg

-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.

-          Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:


Chụp hình* Cung điện Grand Dukes,* nơi ở chính thức của Đại công tước Luxembourg.


_Cung điện Grand Lukes_



*Quảng trường D'armes*, ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng Pétrusse.*Quảng trường Marché Aux Poissons* – sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc trung cổ.*Tự do tham quan và mua sắm**.*
-          Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 05: LUXEMBOURG – BRUSSELS – AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa)*



-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.

-          Di chuyển đi thủ đô nước Bỉ *–* Brussels.

-          Đến nơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

-          Sau đó, đoàn tham quan:





*Quảng trường Grand Place –* khu phố cổ đẹp nhất Brussels được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa Thế giới, gồm tòa đô chính, nhà Maison du Duc (Nhà của công tước),..


_Quảng trường Grand Place_



*Tượng chú bé đứng tè* *Manneken Pis**,* biểu tượng nổi tiếng của nước Bỉ.Chụp hình* bảo tàng phân tử* *Atomium*, một công trình được xây dựng cho hội chợ quốc tế tại Bruxelles (Expo '58), có chiều cao 103m.
-          Tiếp tục đi Amsterdam ăn tối tại nhà hàng.

-          Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 





*NGÀY 06: AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa)*



-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi miền ngoại ô Zaanse Schans tham quan:


*Cối xây gió*_,_ một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan.


_Cối xây gió ở Hà lan_



*Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai.*
-          Trở về Amsterdam ăn trưa. Tham quan:


Chụp hình* Cung điện Hoàng Gia, quảng trường* *Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà ga trung tâm**.**Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương**Du thuyền trên kênh đào ngắm cảnh.*
-          Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 




*NGÀY 07: AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE – FRANKFURT (Ăn ba bữa)*

-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

-          Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố Cologne, tham quan: 


*Nhà thờ Cologne,* một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Châu Âu theo kiến trúc gothic.**

*Nhà Thờ Cologne*



-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đi Frankfurt tham quan:


*Nhà hát kịch* *Opéra Opernhaus**Tòa thị chính Rathaus**Quảng trường Romerberg**.*
-          Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 08: FRANKFURT –  FUSSEN* (Ăn ba bữa)



-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi Fussen.

-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn đi xe ngựa vào tham quan và chiêm ngưỡng:





*L**âu đài Neuschwanstein* đẹp như trong truyện cổ tích. Neuschwanstein là lâu đài nổi tiếng nhất của Đức, được xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ 19. Công trình có kiến trúc độc đáo này được lấy làm mẫu để xây dựng lâu đài thần kỳ tại Disneyland và là trường quay của nhiều bộ phim cổ tích.


_Lâu đài Neuschwanstein_



*Tự do tham quan hoặc mua sắm tại thành phố Fussen*
-          Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 09: FUSSEN – VENICE* (Ăn ba bữa)



-          Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thành phố Venice.

-          Trên đường đi Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương khu vực Verona. 

-          Tiếp tục đi thành phố Venice. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.




*NGÀY 10: VENICE –  FLORENCE* (Ăn ba bữa)



-         Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan: 

·         *Dinh Tổng Trấn, cầu than thở*.

·         *Quảng trường San Marco* nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venice.

·         *Tháp chuông và nhà thờ Thánh Mark, cửa hàng sản xuất thủy tinh.*  

·         *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các cửa hàng xa xỉ và sang trọng*  

-       Đoàn đến Florence ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 11: FLORENCE – PISA – ROME* (Ăn ba bữa)



·         *Nhà rửa tội Baptistere*, một trong những tòa nhà lâu đời nhất trong thành phố.

·         *Nhà thờ* *Santa Maria del Fiore*_, quảng trường Duomo, tháp chuông Giotto_.

·         *Cầu cổ* *Ponte Vecchio* nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Florence bắt trên sông Arno.

-          Khởi hành đi tham quan *Tháp nghiêng Pisa* được xây dựng năm 1173 với chiều cao 55,86m, trọng lượng ước tính 14.500 tấn, có 294 bậc và thu hút hàng triệu du khách đến thăm mỗi năm, *nhà thờ Duomo* nằm gần tháp nghiêng Pisa.


_Tháp nghiêng Pisa_



-          Đoàn tiếp tục đi thủ đô Rome ăn tối.

-          Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi




*NGÀY 12: ROME* (Ăn ba bữa)

-         Ăn sáng taị khách sạn. Tham quan: 

·         *Bảo tàng Vatican*, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật quý giá từ các bộ sưu tập lớn được Giáo hội Công giáo La Mã tạo dựng trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ, Chụp hình bên ngoài *Tòa Thánh Vatican và quảng trường St. Peter.*

-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 

*·        * *Chụp hình Tàn tích còn sót lại của thời kỳ La Mã cổ đại, bể nước Trevi, đấu trường La Mã Colosseum*.







_Đấu trường La Mã_



·         *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố*.

-       Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.




*NGÀY 13: ROME – VIỆT NAM* (Ăn sáng)



-         Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.




*NGÀY 14: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH:*



-          Đến sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.




*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ:** 88,500,000 VNĐ / KHÁCH*

*(Áp dụng đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*


*Bao gồm**:*

-          Vé máy bay khứ hồi như chương trình

-          Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 11,500,000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)

-          *Lệ phí visa Châu Âu. Thư mời.*

-          Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).

-          Ăn uống, tham quan,  xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.

-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.

-          Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.

-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.




*Không bao gồm**:*

-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)

-          Phụ thu phòng đơn

-          *Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày*

-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….

-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

-          Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)




*Ghi chú*_:_

·         *Trường hợp khách không cấp visa Châu âu, Quý khách vẫn đóng 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa và phí dịch vụ)*

·         *Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách giá dịch vụ phụ thu: 7,500,000 VNĐ/1 khách*

·         _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình_


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ * 
Mọi chi tiết tham khảo thêm tại website: http://goldentours.vn/vn/product/cha...lan-duc-y.html
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Công ty du lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 - *Fax:* (+848) 3925 6787 -* Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437*
*Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
*Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn* -*Website:www.goldentours.vn*
*Facebook*: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------

